

Glenn Beck: 'Liberals, You Were Right' About Iraq War - br0ke
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/06/17/glenn-beck-iraq-war_n_5505424.html

======
nakedrobot2
As much as some people might despise this guy, one of the hardest things for
anybody to do is to change their mind and admit they're wrong. So, whatever
you think of Glenn Beck, give him credit for doing that.

------
cbsmith
It's amazing how one's opinions change when a different president is in
office.

